# 2009 Specialized Tarmac Comp - The addiction begins.



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys! Here's my story. I picked up an 09 Allez Comp 58cm in immaculate condition a month ago.the brakes kind of sucked so I wanted to get a whole new groups set. Found a great deal on 105's $400 bucks installed. The bike was kinda big for me and I thought to myself, would anyone buy this buy for 1000 if I put the set on? (I paid 600 for the bike)... Nope didn't think it was possible. Then I fell onto a good deal for a set of Easton EA90 Aero's and picked them up. Was about to put the wheels on the bike, but I needed new brakes... Then I decided to sell the bike, for $675, It sold within 4 hours of being posted on craigslist.... (Maybe It was too low?) Anyhow, in desperate search for a new bike I come across to my current bike... 09 Specialized Tarmac Compact 56cm! Perfect fit for me. Now I'm in love... 

The bike has Mavic Ksyrium Equipes on them with Cont GP 4000s Tires, Fully upgraded group set to SRAM Force... The guy gave me a sweet deal.. $1,300, and this bike is in Perfect condition.!!! 

Now I can't wait to get the tool to get the cassette off to put on the Eastons... 

Just had to share my story!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a hell of deal, you done good.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice buy. You stole it.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL Well I took of the Mavics and threw on the Eastons. Here are some pictures.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry about the photos. I'll take better photos when the sun is out =)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike... _very_ nice!! :thumbsup:

Just curious, that doesn't look to be the OEM fork. Any idea where it came from or why the original was replaced?


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it came from a roubaix, no clue why it was replaced.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SimonChik said:


> *I think it came from a roubaix*, no clue why it was replaced.


Very possible, since it has the zertz insert.

Nice bike. Enjoy!


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder how much I can sell this back out for ... =/


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

only the Frame, Seatpost and Seat are from the the only things that are original. Fork, stem handlebar, groupset and wheels are not original... What could this mean?


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

SimonChik said:


> only the Frame, Seatpost and Seat are from the the only things that are original. Fork, stem handlebar, groupset and wheels are not original... What could this mean?


Some other dude bought them to upgrade his 0'9 Allez Comp.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Edit: double post.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SimonChik said:


> only the Frame, Seatpost and Seat are from the the only things that are original. Fork, stem handlebar, groupset and wheels are not original... What could this mean?


Many cyclists own more than one bike, so parts are routinely swapped/ upgraded. My only concern when buying used CF is potential (unseen) damage. The fork is an obvious mismatch and (IMO) not an upgrade, which begs the question, was it replaced because of damage to the original (crash?), but who knows. 

If the frame/ fork look to be in good condition and function properly, I wouldn't fret over it. As with any CF bike, take some time to check things over every so often.


----------

